# Breakaway HDX - Day 1 practice



## Windjinx (Oct 15, 2011)

So today I broke down and bought a 13' Breakaway HDX. I have been on fence whether to buy a longer rod or not. But decided today was the day. I have been using a Tsunami Airwave 11' 4-10 oz conventional paired with a Abu 7000 level wind reel with 25lb test and 60lb shock leader. On the field with 6 n bait (simulated bait), 10 mph head wind I threw 240 - 250'. Straight 6oz throws 315- 320'. Was actually amazed at the consistency in distance as this was my first time actually field casting and not just fishing.

First off, the HDX is a lot more rod for only being rated 4-8 oz then the 4-10 oz Airwave. So, I switched over the 7000 set-up mentioned above and started some throws. With the 6n bait set up on the HDX the results were in the 290 to 300' range, with the straight 6 oz I was throwing around the 420 -440' mark. I am happy with the trial run today, right at 20% increase. I think I get a few more feet as I get more use to it. Next test will be with the 8oz.


----------



## Mastercaster (May 13, 2014)

With enough practice you can hit 600 feet no problem with an hdx. I have 2 one spinning and one conventional. Losing that level wind will get you more distance and a lighter line will also help. You are getting pretty good distance for using 25 lb line


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Congrats on your purchase I own two conventionals hdx rods got a fathom on one and a 525/saltist30 on the other had the rods for about 6 years now throw 8 oz plus a head all day long with them, caught some big fish on them love the rods. The reel seats aren't the greatest had them replaced with Fuji but never had issues with the guides or anything...geo


----------

